# Ilford film wash method



## rob91 (Sep 21, 2008)

Reading up on it, what do you all recommend for number of tank fills/inversions, and where does HCA fit into it? I found this method in a thread that seems like it would be good:

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]1st 1 inversion
2nd 5 inversions
3rd 10 inversions
4th 20 inversions
5th fill it, let it sit for 1 minute then 20 inversions

Thoughts?
[/FONT]


----------



## ann (Sep 21, 2008)

i have been using ilford's method for a very long time, and we use it at school

we do not  use HCA with film as most modern films do not need this step. 

we do 5 inversion, dump, refill, then 10 inversion dump, refill, 20 more inversion

and then dump.

i have negatives that are over 20 years old using this method and they look fine, just as good as ones that i did 50 years ago that needed 1 hour of wash time.


----------



## terri (Sep 22, 2008)

> 5th fill it, let it sit for 1 minute then 20 inversions


 I've not heard of this last step. I follow the 5-10-20 routine as Ann described. The only thing I do after that is fill the tank one final time and use LFN for a minute, then hang the strips to dry.


----------

